# Remote start problem (interior lights and parking lights)



## benyaki

Just did an install with a CM5000 compustar brain with 9000 remotes (2 way and 1 way).

The problem that I am having is this:

1. parking light do not flash on arming the car, just when you disarm the car, and do not come on with the remote start.
2. when the car is remote started, the interior center console lights come on (with the parking light off, which they should not), HOWEVER, when I start it with the key, they do not come on at all, with the parking lights off, on, or headlights on/off.

Seems to me that everything comes back to a problem with the parking lights (ie lights normally come on with parking/headlights on, but are not when you start with the key, and parking lights are not flashing as they should during lock or programming, only when the car is unlocked. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild

> when the car is remote started, the interior center console lights come on (with the parking light off, which they should not), HOWEVER, when I start it with the key, they do not come on at all, with the parking lights off, on, or headlights on/off.


 You have the parking lights from the starter hooked into the dashboard lights....... If the dash lights aren't working properly you may have burned out the re-a-stat controller for the interior lights.


----------



## benyaki

didnt burn out the rehostat, that is working fine with the gauge cluster, which would also control the centre lights if they were working properly.
I found out a couple more things, going to be checking the wiring in a bit here when my car warms up a bit (think it's -25C out right now).

1: when you remote start, they come on as they should (constant parking light output during remote start is programmed). If you then put the key in, and hit the brakes (which kills the remote starter and the key takes over - car still running), then the lights will go out. This means to me that the compustar is providing the proper 12V+ when running, as it should, but then the car is not getting the same when it takes over. This makes me think that a wire got pulled (ie parking light pin from connector) when I was soldering that in, they are really tight in there. That'll be the first thing I look into this morning.


----------



## jaggerwild

> 1: when you remote start, they come on as they should (constant parking light output during remote start is programmed). If you then put the key in, and hit the brakes (which kills the remote starter and the key takes over - car still running), then the lights will go out. This means to me that the compustar is providing the proper 12V+ when running, as it should, but then the car is not getting the same when it takes over.


 You mean you are getting a signal from the remote starter lights but the car isn't right? You didn't say what car you have or where you taped into the parking lights at? also you said



> Seems to me that everything comes back to a problem with the parking lights (ie lights normally come on with parking/headlights on, but are not when you start with the key, and parking lights are not flashing as they should during lock or programming, only when the car is unlocked. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


 If they are sometimes working with the add on starter but not all the time you may have a controller issue witch means the unit needs replacing/Warranty. IF the parking lights come on normally with just the key in the car, but DO NOT NOW after the remote starter was installed I would think you taped into the wrong wire on the car or the connection is bad(undone).
Normal remote starters when starting a car will either flash the parking lights or they will come on constantly. Than when you unlock the keyless entry the lights usually will flash to confirm(that the unit did unlock the doors and dis arm the unit) NOT ALL BRANDS ACT THE SAME THING. And When you arm the alarm most after market units will flash the lights(ONCE) upon locking the doors and ARMING of the unit...


----------



## benyaki

Was able to warm up the car enough yesterday so that I could take apart everything without any plastic breaking (-30C yesterday).
Anyways, first thing I went to was where the parking lights were tapped into (same as where they were from when I took out the old CM3000 brain). Turns out that the parking wire was just broken after the solder joint (looks like I pulled on it a bit while putting everything back together).
Repaired that, and it all works fine now.
Apparently the lights were flashing double on unlock (as you would expect them to with the alarm/remote) because the factory alarm was doing this (factory keyless entry) and not the alarm/remote that was installed.

Thanks for your time and help.


----------

